# Older gears, but still smiling.



## Jon Hogg (Dec 17, 2015)

evening everyone,

Just joined and wanted to reach out and say hello to my fellow Sony shooters. I am currently shooting on an older DSLR the Sony A100, with a Sony 55-200 lens.  Although older, I am finding I am still getting great shots and really learning my way around my camera.  If anyone is familiar with this particular camera, or lens, or just has any tips, useful knowledge, or just wants to say hey, feel free.

Cheers!
J


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 17, 2015)

Welcome. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 17, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Jon Hogg. The only thing that really matters in photography ... not the gear. Waiting to see your stuff.


----------



## Jon Hogg (Dec 19, 2015)

Here are 2 examples of what I have shot already. let me know what you think.


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 23, 2015)

Hi.
There are many Sony shooters who still have an A100 on hand. Some will say that the IQ is very good even in comparison to the newer models.I liked my A100 ... though as a wildlife shooter it had limitations.
Any lens advise will depend on what you like/want to take pictures of.


----------

